# One rescue dog meeting a new rescue dog...



## Hopps (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm planning on moving into a new apartment with my friend in April. She loves my rescue dog, Hopps. Hopps gets along great with all the dogs he has ever met... the only problem is he is food aggressive. As long as no food or water is around, Hopps is friendly and great around people and dogs. My roommate wants to adopt a greyhound in May. She said Hopps can pick him out when they go and meet. We also agreed to feed them in separate rooms and to keep them in separate rooms when we are gone. 

I didn't know if there was anything else we needed to do to prepare for a new rescue dog, especially in regards to Hopps.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I would just suggest introducing them on neutral ground - maybe meet in a park and take them for a walk together. Don't introduce them in the apartment. Otherwise, the things you mentioned make it sound like you have a good plan.


----------



## Hopps (Feb 4, 2014)

oh good. I was thinking of introducing them at the adoption place.


----------



## Livermore-Dad (May 12, 2014)

Another thing that works is introducing their scent first. So they are semi familiar and it's not all new. Whether that is to have the dog cruise around the play area of the current pooch, or bring a toy etc. It's not a horrible idea to have the dogs visit the same area, without meeting each other first, as they both then can be made aware of the other , without direct contact. I've heard this helps as well, but definitely a neutral place.

Although interesting enough the neutral "street visit" between my current rescue and our latest rescue had a ton of not so nice posturing. When we brought them into the back yard it was actually much less vocal/viscous then the street encounter. Wife had the pup sitting next to her and I had Jinx on leash, we walked up sniffed then walked away, did that a few times with no fireworks. I think removed the leash and had Jinx focus on me and a toy vs the new member.. 

-Toy


----------

